# concert recommendations



## slimmy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi there people, new to this forum and new to opera music itself really so please bare with me! I'm after a recommendation of any upcoming concerts to watch. Not a play type just a concert playing songs like nessun dorma and con te partiro. Any info would be great.

Kind regards


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

slimmy said:


> Hi there people, new to this forum and new to opera music itself really so please bare with me! I'm after a recommendation of any upcoming concerts to watch. Not a play type just a concert playing songs like nessun dorma and con te partiro. Any info would be great.
> 
> Kind regards


Hello slimmy and welcome to the forum. It would help if you indicated whereabouts in the world you live.


----------



## slimmy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi sospiro i'm from sunny Birmingham but am willing to go anywhere in England really. Cheers


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

slimmy said:


> Hi sospiro i'm from sunny Birmingham but am willing to go anywhere in England really. Cheers


You'd have to look at the programmes of individual venues like Birmingham Symphony Hall
and the Barbican, Wigmore Hall and Southbank Centre in London.

Welsh National Opera perform at the Hippodrome and English Touring Opera perform at Wolverhampton Grand.


----------

